# Urgent...gloucestershire members!!!



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

Jut been to feed the horses and Fly is on 3 legs. Cannot weigh bear on her offside hock, which is extremely swollen and hot. When walked forwards gently to assess, her whole body is wobbling and even her forelegs are shaking when not on the ground. She looks calm in herself, but when she tries to move it is absolutely heartbreaking. 

The vet is coming asap but...and I know I am clutching at straws here...if there is anyone in the Minsterworth area of Gloucester that would have a spare stable on the offchance that she could be moved, could you please post here or PM me and let me know. This horse is just the most beautiful girl and I will do anything I can to help her so long as it doesn't cause more pain. It would also mean finding someone to take her little companion for a few days until the RSPCA can pick her up as she can't be left here alone if Fly can go somewhere. Insurance won't cover a hospital stay and her owners (not signed over yet) will not pay for anything like that. If I have to make that tough decision, I will if it is best for Fly but please please...ask anyone you know who lives in or around Gloucester if they can help with either a stable or a temporary (few days) home for the pony. 

Thank you 

Cheryl.


----------



## shadowboy (10 May 2014)

And?.....


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

shadowboy said:



			And?.....
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what this means? I am asking if anyone knows of anybody that may have a stable free for a horse in veterinary need.


----------



## Sunshine (10 May 2014)

BUMP!!!

If I was close enough I could have them both for you.


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

Thank you. I think it is a long shot, but I want to be prepared if something can be done.


----------



## Fides (10 May 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Not sure what this means? I am asking if anyone knows of anybody that may have a stable free for a horse in veterinary need.
		
Click to expand...

It was blank at first - they weren't being sarcastic x


----------



## be positive (10 May 2014)

If I was closer I could take them both but it is over an hour away, look at this as it may be worth contacting yards locally, they may have space now horses are out, it will cost but not as much as hospital.

http://www.liverylist.co.uk/?p=search&postcode=minsterworth&category=0


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (10 May 2014)

Oh crikey GG ! I wish I was closer. I hope you're not on your own. I'm guessing the vet is with you now, or very imminent, everything crossed that Fly isn't as injured as she first seemed.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (10 May 2014)

Just thought...the vet may well know of somewhere?


----------



## *hic* (10 May 2014)

Vet may well have a spare stable if they have hospital block. It won't be your cheapest option but would be easiest and would keep her and her companion together which would be good for calmness.


----------



## meesha (10 May 2014)

Too far away but sending vibes for fly, let's hope its an overreaction to something minor x


----------



## conniegirl (10 May 2014)

My lad came in one day similar to yours absolutely heartbreaking watching him try to move forwards on 3 legs, I thought he had broken something, vet came and it turned out to be just an abcess


----------



## sandi_84 (10 May 2014)

Really sorry to hear this GG  Fingers crossed Fly will be ok, sending Vibes and hopefully someone nearby will be able to help out you lovely lady that you are X


----------



## STRIKER (10 May 2014)

any news either way


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

Thanks guys and sorry to shadowboy...Ididn't know if you were needing clarification. 

News not good. She is not fit to travel. She is confined to a 16x16 ft paddock as can't walk to stable. Giving her 48 hrs to show major improvement or she will be pts Monday.

Thanks all. I'll update as I can. Just a bit numb at the moment.


----------



## Madam Min (10 May 2014)

Just wanted to say sorry for your news and thinking of you x


----------



## 3Beasties (10 May 2014)

Will keep everything crossed for you GG  What does the vet think the problem is?


----------



## nikicb (10 May 2014)

So sorry to hear this.  Wishing you and Fly all the best for a positive outcome.  xx


----------



## Fjord (10 May 2014)

I'm keeping everything crossed. xx


----------



## webble (10 May 2014)

hugs and fingers crossed


----------



## bonny (10 May 2014)

I had a horse a few weeks ago who looked like this, suddenly on 3 legs, unable to move at all. Was in a field so couldn't xray and the vet was clueless about what to do so we came up with the idea of massive amounts of painkillers. By the next day he was walking but very lame and the following day was sound. Never knew what it was but it seemed to be his hock and he was totally disabled by it. Sometimes we just don't know, so if your vet is as stumped as ours was don't give up hope.


----------



## Bennions Field (10 May 2014)

So sorry to hear about your Ned GG, I wish you every ounce of good luck.  

They can make amazing improvements very quickly.  My old mare was sooooo lame a couple of weeks ago, I thought she'd done something really serious and was thinking I would be saying my goodbyes, she was walking in circles and banana shaped through her body, screwing both her back legs as she tried to walk :-(   vet gave her 48hrs to improve too, she's 31 so a very old lady.  By the following morning she'd improved slightly, but still odd through her back.  By the following morning she was at least walking straighter.  She's back to near normal now two weeks on.  Hope this gives you some hope, and I wish you every success with her making some improvement.  Keep thinking positive ;-)


----------



## shadowboy (10 May 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Not sure what this means? I am asking if anyone knows of anybody that may have a stable free for a horse in veterinary need.
		
Click to expand...

Your post was blank for ages.....


----------



## shadowboy (10 May 2014)

Just finished reading thread. What horrible news. Best wishes for your horse xx


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

shadowboy said:



			Your post was blank for ages.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. Phone was being stupid and head in a spin.


----------



## FrostyFeet (10 May 2014)

Am so sorry,hoping she picks up and better news tomorrow x


----------



## Gingerwitch (10 May 2014)

if you get stuck for a stable I will chip in and buy you a couple of large hession bales for you to start to build a stable and  put a tarp over if you can get some delivered ?


----------



## FrostyFeet (10 May 2014)

Count me in if you go for Gingerwitch clever idea-happy to send via PayPal x


----------



## Welly (10 May 2014)

Sorry to hear how ill she is but  what did the vet say is wrong with her?


----------



## nikicb (10 May 2014)

I just wanted to ask whether it was the same leg she cut.  It couldn't be blood poisoning could it?  I am useless with this sort of thing, but thought it might be worth mentioning.  xx


----------



## Highlands (10 May 2014)

If needed would hartpury help? Sorry too far otherwise very welcome


----------



## Hetsmum (10 May 2014)

Just wanted to send all the vibes I can for a recovery xxx


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

Hi all. Quick response. Tried the bales idea....she freaked and fell over so vet said not worth it as she is relaxed and chilled just standing in the teeny paddock. Vet believes it is a fracture or break in the hock joint, but there is a teeny tiny possibility it is an infection in there so we're giving her 48 hours. It's a long shot, but worth the shot.

The cut on her near fore pastern is healing ridiculously well, vet was most impressed...not at all connected to whatever she has doen to her hock. 

I just can't quite believe this is happening.


----------



## Queenbee (10 May 2014)

shadowboy said:



			And?.....
		
Click to expand...

What the bleeding hell is that supposed to mean???


----------



## Fides (10 May 2014)

I hope it is just a Oweeee but don't give up hope it it is a fracture. My boy fractured his fetlock (at 5 months) and with box rest and gradual turnout he was sound within 12 weeks. Keep your chin up x


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

oh no , fingers crossed for an infection and some improvement in the morning


----------



## Fides (10 May 2014)

Queenbee said:



			What the bleeding hell is that supposed to mean???
		
Click to expand...

As said twice earlier, when the post was originally put up it was just blank


----------



## Queenbee (10 May 2014)

Sunshine said:



			BUMP!!!

If I was close enough I could have them both for you.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^ sadly GG I'm in Cornwall! but if I wasn't I'd kick mine out of their stables to help.. Hope you find somewhere and fingers crossed for your girl xx

I may have missed this but wasn't it fly who cut herself up the other day? :/


----------



## SusieT (10 May 2014)

can you not get a vet out with mobile xray even if yours doesnt have one another local one? If fractured hock would seem unfair to keep going to monday :/ hope the outcome is better than you think


----------



## nikicb (10 May 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Hi all. Quick response. Tried the bales idea....she freaked and fell over so vet said not worth it as she is relaxed and chilled just standing in the teeny paddock. Vet believes it is a fracture or break in the hock joint, but there is a teeny tiny possibility it is an infection in there so we're giving her 48 hours. It's a long shot, but worth the shot.

The cut on her near fore pastern is healing ridiculously well, vet was most impressed...not at all connected to whatever she has doen to her hock. 

I just can't quite believe this is happening. 

Click to expand...

So sorry, but felt I had to ask.  Sending positive vibes.  xx


----------



## sandi_84 (10 May 2014)

Oh GG  I've got everything crossed for you and Fly, I really hope the vet can help and that Fly is a bit better in the morning xXx


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 May 2014)

Are the xrays indicating a fracture/break.  I am confused by the vet 'thinking' it could be a break.


----------



## Gingerwitch (10 May 2014)

I got an hoss box so will come down on Monday if you need to be given a lift somewhere - I could do tomorrow afternoon if your really desperate, but would rather not as just had a few glasses of wine - and i would worry myself silly driving with a horse on board


----------



## alfirules (10 May 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Are the xrays indicating a fracture/break.  I am confused by the vet 'thinking' it could be a break.
		
Click to expand...

second this, without xrays surely you won't know for sure? fingers crossed its not as bad as you fear....


----------



## {97702} (10 May 2014)

Which vets have you got out?  I know which ones are your nearest but I wouldn't necessarily say (in my experience) that they are the best....


----------



## Adopter (10 May 2014)

GG I am so sorry, sending thoughts and vibes that it is not as bad as feared.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 May 2014)

Do the vets have an equine hospital you could get him transported him to?

ETA Using a horse ambulance and strong painkillers if necessary?


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Can't help you GG but sending best wishes and positive vibes


----------



## Fides (10 May 2014)

alfirules said:



			second this, without xrays surely you won't know for sure? fingers crossed its not as bad as you fear....
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes they can tell if it displaces. Also having had one with a broken fetlock they are a lot more than a 'bit lame' so can be quite obvious for that reason. My boy couldn't bear weight and was in that much pain he just wanted to lie down - it's heartbreaking to see 

You have my sympathies GG x


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 May 2014)

alfirules said:



			second this, without xrays surely you won't know for sure? fingers crossed its not as bad as you fear....
		
Click to expand...

When my filly had a suspected fracture she was in a Robert Jones within 10 minutes of the vet arriving.  In all honesty OP i would be questioning the treatment, or lack of, that your horse is receiving.  A horse, non weight bearing just being left, undiagnosed, until Monday and then pts if no improvement is not advice I would be accepting.

A septic foot will often present in a spectacular fashion and I hope that is what is going on in your case.


----------



## {97702} (10 May 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			When my filly had a suspected fracture she was in a Robert Jones within 10 minutes of the vet arriving.  In all honesty OP i would be questioning the treatment, or lack of, that your horse is receiving.  A horse, non weight bearing just being left, undiagnosed, until Monday and then pts if no improvement is not advice I would be accepting.

A septic foot will often present in a spectacular fashion and I hope that is what is going on in your case.
		
Click to expand...

This was why I questioned which vet had come out - I had very similar treatment to that you have described for my horse when he had a suspected fracture in his leg after being kicked in the field, he was then immediately taken up to 3 Counties Equine Hospital for x-rays.  If 3 Counties is too far away then Peasebrook is nearer and can use the facilities at the equine therapy centre at Hartpury


----------



## WelshRuby (10 May 2014)

So sorry G_G, Hugs to you and vibes for Fly xxxx


----------



## undergroundoli (10 May 2014)

Really sorry GG. Wishing you and fly all the best x


----------



## EventingMum (10 May 2014)

Sadly I'm 6+ hours away from you but sending every good wish and have everything crossed for you and Fly x


----------



## Doormouse (10 May 2014)

Really sorry to hear this, not really near enough to be useful but will keep everything crossed for both of you.


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

She can't be walked anywhere, vet can feel the instability in.the joint very clearly. I have willesley equine and they have always been brilliant. It's good for questions to be asked and she won't be made to deal with unnecessary pain or have treatment witheld. I will do everything I can for her...but I won't see her suffer. 

There isn't vehicular access to the field which doesn't help but vet really doesn't feel she can travel


----------



## Gingerwitch (10 May 2014)

_GG_ said:



			She can't be walked anywhere, vet can feel the instability in.the joint very clearly. I have willesley equine and they have always been brilliant. It's good for questions to be asked and she won't be made to deal with unnecessary pain or have treatment witheld. I will do everything I can for her...but I won't see her suffer. 

There isn't vehicular access to the field which doesn't help but vet really doesn't feel she can travel

Click to expand...

Hey, no one is saying anything about your care - we all know you are doing everything you can and above all else you care !

sending you huge hugs and best wishes, and i know that you are doing everything you can and the decisions you make will be 100% for the horse.

GW
x


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

I'm a bit all over the place to be honest so probably not reading things properly.The perfect field is now making things really difficult as it's a hard walk to the yard for a horse that is in her way. I honestly don't think she'd make 50 yards


----------



## Fides (10 May 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I'm a bit all over the place to be honest so probably not reading things properly.The perfect field is now making things really difficult as it's a hard walk to the yard for a horse that is in her way. I honestly don't think she'd make 50 yards 

Click to expand...

Has she been sedated? With my boy he simply couldn't walk. The vet sedated him and we managed to get him in from the field with some coaxing.


----------



## {97702} (10 May 2014)

_GG_ said:



			She can't be walked anywhere, vet can feel the instability in.the joint very clearly. I have willesley equine and they have always been brilliant. It's good for questions to be asked and she won't be made to deal with unnecessary pain or have treatment witheld. I will do everything I can for her...but I won't see her suffer. 

There isn't vehicular access to the field which doesn't help but vet really doesn't feel she can travel

Click to expand...

I will keep everything tightly crossed for you and for Fly xx


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

Fides said:



			Has she been sedated? With my boy he simply couldn't walk. The vet sedated him and we managed to get him in from the field with some coaxing.
		
Click to expand...

She's too wobbly. It's really hard to describe but she's just about stable on her feet being left to stand and eat, so we're doing what she can cope with in.the hope she can improve. X


----------



## Iownayetti (10 May 2014)

((((Hugs)))) to you GG
 I'm in the forest of dean but all mine are natives so I have no stables , only field shelters so I couldn't help 

Sorry xxx


----------



## SusieT (10 May 2014)

I'm really sorry GG but with an instability in the joint I think you really should get a second opinion - I cannot see anyway this is going to recitfy whether it be bone or soft tissue causing it and don't understand how an infection would be causing an instability you can feel.
I appreciate of couse that your vet has seen the horse and we are not there but it sounds very odd to leave a horse on three legs, with an unstable joint just standing there. There are bandages that can be applied to stabilise it -was it a senior vet you saw?
Not trying to question just can't bear to think of one of mine in a similar situation


----------



## spookypony (10 May 2014)

All I can do is offer lots of (((vibes))) for Fly.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 May 2014)

Sorry to hear your news.  I'm not near you else I would offer to help out.  Fingers crossed for you all that it isn't as serious as your vet thinks.


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

SusieT said:



			I'm really sorry GG but with an instability in the ijoint I think you really should get a second opinion - I cannot see anyway this is going to recitfy whether it be bone or soft tissue causing it and don't understand how an infection would be causing an instability you can feel.
I appreciate of couse that your vet has seen the horse and we are not there but it sounds very odd to leave a horse on three legs, with an unstable joint just standing there. There are bandages that can be applied to stabilise it -was it a senior vet you saw?
Not trying to question just can't bear to think of one of mine in a similar situation 

Click to expand...

It's fine. Yes, senior vet and I have just finished a conversation with ex Olympic team vet I used to work for. He is in agreement. She is well bandaged to provide stability. My vet is a very experienced equine vet and the infection risk is very much a long shot in the sense that it could be a foreign object that has created infection and instability. It's not impossible as it happened to one of my dogs so while she is happy in.herself we are giving her a chance. I actually think being out in teeny paddock is the best place. She gets very anxious when put in stable and always hurts herself. She never used to, but she just doesn't like being shut in now. She's also a total loon when turned out so we are avoiding that too. 

I just don't know if I'm coming or going. Hartpurt saved my old mare, but she was already there. If Fly could walk to the road and travel I would have her in hospital right now being x rayed and treated. Why is life so cruel. Why can't it be me and not her


----------



## Juni141 (10 May 2014)

Hi GG, you poor thing. And poor Fly. I am north Cotswolds so may be too far but we have spare boxes at our yard if she was able to move at later date? Big large airy boxes and happy for my mare to be in to keep her company.

If you need any moral support/a coffee/shoulder to cry on tomorrow I am around all day. Just pm me and I will pop over.

X


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2014)

Thank you so much Juni. Xxx


----------



## undergroundoli (10 May 2014)

Oh GG, I'm so sorry. I don't know if this will be even the coldest of cold comforts but at least you being up and about means you can look after your other animals. My fingers are crossed as tight as tight can be for you and Fly. At least she is well in herself atm


----------



## Kat_Bath (10 May 2014)

I'm in Dorset for the weekend otherwise I'd come over with a strong, sugary cuppa. Can't help on the horse side of things but sending vibes. I'm back tomorrow at 8pm ish so let me know if I can help.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 May 2014)

I've only just picked up your PM,  and I'm so sorry to hear of this.  As someone else has said,  can you not find someone with a mobile x/ray unit?  At least you will then be able to start treatment,  or if the news is that bad,  then put her to sleep?  

I only wish that we were closer,  as the answer would be that we would do what ever needed doing,  you know that.  

Is there any improvement this morning?  Lots of love,  prayers and positive vibes,  are all heading your way.

Alec. x


----------



## Juni141 (11 May 2014)

Any news this morning GG? Let me know if there is anything at all I can do to help xx


----------



## Kokopelli (11 May 2014)

Sorry I cant iffer a stable but I can ask around for you and see if I can find anything. 

If you need someone to help out let me know xx


----------



## _GG_ (11 May 2014)

Thanks guys. 

She is a tad more comfortable this morning as I'd expect with the bute. She'll be reassessed tomorrow so I will know more then. xxx


----------



## EventingMum (11 May 2014)

It maybe doesn't help at all but I totally forgot to mention this when I first replied. My son's fiancee's horse presented in a very similar way to Fly, her very experienced vets we're convinced he had fractured his hock and with a lot of drugs travelled him to an equine hospital, long story short there was no fracture which surprised everyone but it turned out to be a cellulitis which took a fair while to sort out with very strong antibiotics. I gather no obvious entry site for infection was found but it could have been microscopic. He still has to be watched very carefully for anything that could trigger it again and if there is the slightest chance he gets antibiotics straight away but other than that he is completely recovered.

I really hope against hope that it could be something like this with Fly but regardless I am thinking of you at this difficult time x


----------



## _GG_ (11 May 2014)

EventingMum said:



			It maybe doesn't help at all but I totally forgot to mention this when I first replied. My son's fiancee's horse presented in a very similar way to Fly, her very experienced vets we're convinced he had fractured his hock and with a lot of drugs travelled him to an equine hospital, long story short there was no fracture which surprised everyone but it turned out to be a cellulitis which took a fair while to sort out with very strong antibiotics. I gather no obvious entry site for infection was found but it could have been microscopic. He still has to be watched very carefully for anything that could trigger it again and if there is the slightest chance he gets antibiotics straight away but other than that he is completely recovered.

I really hope against hope that it could be something like this with Fly but regardless I am thinking of you at this difficult time x
		
Click to expand...

That is the long shot hope for infection...she's had it before in that hock, but the signs don't support it...but we are giving it a chance. If it is, we should see definite improvement tomorrow when we take the bandage off. The swelling is such that the vet does think it is a long shot, but we have to try and I am just praying for good news tomorrow.


----------



## undergroundoli (11 May 2014)

Glad she is looking a bit better. Hugs


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 May 2014)

Glad she's more comfortable today. Ditto the other suggestions for a portable x ray, maybe powered by a generator if she can't be moved from the field?


----------



## Alec Swan (11 May 2014)

_GG_ said:



			That is the long shot hope for infection...she's had it before in that hock, but the signs don't support it...but we are giving it a chance. If it is, we should see definite improvement tomorrow when we take the bandage off. The swelling is such that the vet does think it is a long shot, but we have to try and I am just praying for good news tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Your horse,  your problem (obviously),  and it's also your decision.  Providing that the mare is as comfortable as is possible,  then you can do no more than rely upon the advice of your highly competent equine vets,  and as you say,  wait and see.  

It isn't easy for you C,  and none of us are very good at 'wait and see',  but that's what you will have to do.  Keep us informed,  please,  and good luck.

Alec.


----------



## Donnie Darco (11 May 2014)

Well said Alec (as always)

GG - sorry I can offer no more than positive thoughts, but we are all rooting for Fly and yourself.

Take care both of you

DDx


----------



## annaellie (11 May 2014)

Have not read all replies but if you haven't found anywhere I have 2 stables free as my boys are living out now. You would be more than welcome to use them if needed am about 5 minutes from newent


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 May 2014)

_GG_ said:



			...
I just don't know if I'm coming or going. Hartpurt saved my old mare, but she was already there. If Fly could walk to the road and travel I would have her in hospital right now being x rayed and treated. Why is life so cruel. Why can't it be me and not her 

Click to expand...

Oh no, poor Fly and poor you. What a shock it must be for you, just some day ago it sounded as if she had settled so well after the move, you said she would possibly get a chance to go out and compete etc, and then the next day you find her standing on three legs. Life really isn't fair sometimes, and it is so difficult when you only can wait and see, probably oscillating between hope and despair. 

I know that it can be difficult to not think about the what-ifs, if only the field was closer to the yard, if she only could walk a little etc. But remember that maybe it could have been worse too? At least she is in your new perfect field, where you can take care of her. What-if it had happened e.g. during a ride, or if she had escaped her new field, and was found somewhere completely unsuitable, where you could not have let her stay. 
I understand that you wish that you could do more, that she could travel and so on, but the situation is the way it is, at least there is some hope, and I'm sure that you're doing the best you can to help her.   

((((((Vibes)))))) and fingers crossed for Fly.


----------



## dalesponydiva (11 May 2014)

So sorry GG x


----------



## Wishful (11 May 2014)

X ray machines don't like your average generator.  The van contained ones like their own generator.   

Non displaced fractures don't always show up acutely.   The healing callus is what shows on x-ray... 

Good luck!


----------



## _GG_ (11 May 2014)

It's not looking good for so many reasons. Fly is comfortable with all the drugs but..... we thought the pony had been escaping as kept finding her outside of her paddock. Went at stupid o'clock this
morning to check and one side of flys mini paddock was down. Posts pulled out, no rough edges to the holes they left...three posts, laid on top of each other with the tape neatly laid on top. Horses can't do that. Fixed it all up, checked energizer working, fly seemed ok considering. Fine through the day as we were there for most of it. Went to get some food and give dogs a walk and got back at 5 to find fencing all down but not dragged like a horse would do. What has confirmed that someone has tampered is that the positive lead from the energizer was no longer attached to the energizer. The lead and c clip all intact, no damage. The energizer itself I expected would be on the floor, it was not. It was balanced on wobbly bucket. If the cable had been pulled out by a horse going through a fence, the energizer would have fallen. Then Dan checked and the red screw that connects the lead had been completely unscrewed. Only human hands can do that. 

Fly is happy munching away for what will be her last night. Her movement is awful and vet has x rayed as Dan made an inverter and power pack. I don't even think she said what was wrong, she just gave me the look and shook her head. Because of access and because for now the pain relief is working, she is munching in a heavenly field for the night. Tomorrow morning I need to make arrangements. Her owner knows and supports the decision as vet did say that nothing can be done, even if she were in their equine hospital. 

I will ask her exactly what she has done to the hock in the morning. 

I have no more words at the moment really. Landlord is reporting and a strange car was seen there today when we were out and there is evidence of a car going up through the fields. 

I am numb, confused, livid and broken. 

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Xxx


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 May 2014)

Oh, _GG_. 

Words fail me. 

Hugs.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (11 May 2014)

_GG_ I'm so sorry. And why some unprintable idiot has interfered is beyond understanding.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

Oh GG I am so sorry. Be interesting to know who interfered with the fence though. You'd think that if they were that concerned about welfare they'd have noticed the bandaging.


----------



## meesha (11 May 2014)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 May 2014)

I am so sorry.  What possesses people to tamper with things?

I truly hope Fly has a comfortable night. Sending you hugs. X


----------



## FrostyFeet (11 May 2014)

Thinking of you,just so so sorry xx


----------



## Tash88 (11 May 2014)

I have only just seen this thread, words fail me. I am so, so sorry that you, Dan and the horses are going through this. I hope Fly has a comfortable night and I am thinking of you all. 

Tash xx


----------



## PollyP99 (11 May 2014)

So sorry to read this, hugs Xx


----------



## Ibblebibble (11 May 2014)

so very sorry sweetheart.xxx


----------



## stencilface (11 May 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry for you, thoughts are with you


----------



## sandi_84 (11 May 2014)

GG my heart goes out to you, I'm so so sorry to hear the outcome  I can't believe someone is tampering with your fencing and I can't begin to imagine how much extra stress it's putting on you right now 

Is Dan able to be with you tomorrow? xXx


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 May 2014)

I'm so, so sorry to read this, at least she's not in pain. 

I can't imagine how it would feel to be in your situation, and to on top of that have to deal with some unknown idiot tampering with your fences. Unbelievable. 

I wish so much that I could offer something more than cyber ((((((Hugs)))))) and sympathy.


----------



## OldNag (11 May 2014)

I an so sorry GG. Will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## dalesponydiva (11 May 2014)

Will be thinking of you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Hetsmum (11 May 2014)

So so sorry for all this.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## zaminda (11 May 2014)

I hope fly has a peaceful night. My thoughts will be with you tomorrow, and hope it all goes as well as possible. Words fail me on the fencing, what do people think they are doing!?!


----------



## ozpoz (11 May 2014)

GG, I am so sorry to read this. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## 3Beasties (11 May 2014)

I'm so sorry GG, will be thinking of you and Fly tomorrow xxx


----------



## twiggy2 (11 May 2014)

GG I will be thinking of you tomorrow, <<<<<HUGS>>>>>


----------



## Kokopelli (11 May 2014)

Just a thought, although not hugely helpful, could the fencing be taken down by a nosey neighbour not liking the look of it? Or something along those lines.

I got everything crossed for you and fly xxx


----------



## Adopter (11 May 2014)

Hugs, thoughts with you tomorrow.


----------



## Donnie Darco (11 May 2014)

Don't know what to say GG other than I am so very sorry

Hope tomorrow is peaceful as can be for Fly

DDx


----------



## EventingMum (11 May 2014)

So sorry to hear this GG, also the thought of someone taking your fence down is unbelieveable, obviously it was there for a reason and this just adds to your stress. Thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## Caol Ila (11 May 2014)

Just seen this thread.  So sorry.    *hugs*


----------



## Fides (11 May 2014)

People never fail to amaze me! What sort of person would take down someones fence? I hope you get to the bottom of that one - that would make me really uneasy  Will be thinking of you tomorrow - I hope all goes well.


----------



## spookypony (11 May 2014)

I'm so so sorry to read this.


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2014)

She has a bright blue vetwrap over layers of white bandadging from stifle to hoof...you cannot miss that she has a significant injury. There is some history...things started going downhill on Thursday with a message that the farmer that keeps the cattle is being awkward about the horses but I don't want to believe anyone would be so cruel. The severity of damage could easily have happened as a secondary thing because she has moved on it too much...unsurprising with about 18 acres to roam when fence down. Fly doesn't break out of fences and can't jump!

What worries me most, makes me feel sick actually, is that a dog walker/someone thinking the horses needed more space etc would surely have just taken the fence down. Why go to the trouble of unscrewing the energizer? We are honestly feeling like we are being messed about with and to think that Fly is suffering because of it is unbearable. We rented a house with a fabulous landlord who had given us full access to everything. The farmer that grazes cattle agreed to the horses coming and chose the fields. There are tyre prints going up through the field and all sorts. 

I am lost for words. I really don't want to think people can be so cruel, but I know from experience with my old mare that they can be. What's worse is Fly was so settled...I can't get it out of my mind that someone tampering has spooked her and caused a nasty fall and caused this fate. 

I want to take her in my arms, magic it all better and just hug her for eternity. All she is doing is wanting cuddles (quite usual) but also being even more affectionate and watching Dan say goodbye to her earlier broke me. He can't be with me tomorrow, but I am hoping my dad can come. No idea how I will manage the little one until I can find somewhere for her, but if I have to walk her around to the bungalow and keep her there for a bit, I will. 

To top it all off, there are now cattle in both of the access fields. We have had to call landlord back to ask if one of the fields can be clear tomorrow for us to walk through. The herd with the one that trampled me I don't trust at all...they ran at the hedgeline at us earlier and we both almost just buckled with fear. The other field has 4 new, what look like decent sized bullocks in it. They were ok when I walked through giving them a very wide berth, but it looks like we will have to dope Fly up and walk her down through the field to say goodbye as there is no easy way to arrange collection otherwise. I am hoping and praying the farmer will help and not hinder us tomorrow. 

I am not a sorry or woe is me person normally but this week, I have almost reached my limit. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers. It really is a comfort and thanks to all that have offered any kind of help, practical or otherwise. You are all beautiful. 

I'll post sometime tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## Fides (12 May 2014)

You can rely on HHO to pull through when it matter (despite the reputation). There are so many kind hearted people on here and know you have our thoughts and best wishes for tomorrow


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 May 2014)

Your post is bringing me to tears.  I really feel for you. Glad that you can take comfort in the great support shown by everyone on here.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## teasle (12 May 2014)

Just so sorry.


----------



## View (12 May 2014)

Just so, so sorry.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## texas (12 May 2014)

I wish I was close enough to be there for you today or just to give you a hug and make it all better.  So sorry. Thinking of you (((hugs))).


----------



## HeresHoping (12 May 2014)

Just so sorry, GG.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## FrostyFeet (12 May 2014)

You were the first person I thought of this morning when I woke up-God bless and sending hugs to you all xx


----------



## Doormouse (12 May 2014)

FrostyFeet said:



			You were the first person I thought of this morning when I woke up-God bless and sending hugs to you all xx
		
Click to expand...

Echo this. I hope that today passes without any more suffering than is inevitable and please take care of yourself.


----------



## merlin12 (12 May 2014)

Sending you hugs . I hope your Dad can be there. Thinking of you.x


----------



## sula (12 May 2014)

Thinking of you too, especially this morning.  Most of us here don`t know each other in real life but at times like this it doesn`t matter, we`re here for each other anyway and we`re especially here for you this morning.

With love and gentle hugs.


----------



## Lindylouanne (12 May 2014)

So sorry about Fly. My thoughts will be with you on such a difficult day.


----------



## Merrymoles (12 May 2014)

Thinking of you today and keeping everything crossed.


----------



## meesha (12 May 2014)

Thinking of u today, really hope u have someone with u xxx


----------



## LadyGascoyne (12 May 2014)

GG, I am so very very sorry for you and Fly. You have my deepest sympathy and thoughts today.

I'm sure you aren't thinking of anything but your girl right now but I would be putting up a notice on the gate in HUGE red writing with a picture of her face, saying do NOT touch anything to do with these horses, this horse has died as a result of someone removing fencing.

And then I'd contact the local newspaper and have them publish Fly's story.

Whether well-meaning or not, people messing with other people's horses has actually got to stop. Whether it's a carrot, a fence or a grazing muzzle- it's NOT on!


----------



## buddylove (12 May 2014)

I am so so sorry, what a nightmare for you all. Thinking of you and wishing Fly a peaceful sleep x


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 May 2014)

I am so sorry.  I am thinking of you this morning.


----------



## Tobiano (12 May 2014)

oh my goodness.  I am so very sorry to read this.  So unfair when you were looking after Fly so wonderfully.  Bless you both. Sleep well, Fly x x


----------



## Dizzydancer (12 May 2014)

Thinking of you, I hope that fly has had a comfortable evening enjoying stuffing her face, 
Your in my thoughts today, x x


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2014)

Thank you everyone. 

I am waiting for the vet to call back with a time. Landlord can't get hold of farmer to move his cattle so my dad is coming and if need be we will drive into the field, drive them through the gate and block it off...quite frankly I don't care if it annoys anyone. My poor landlord is beside himself over all of this 

I'm going back to field now, but if anyone is able to come and collect the little one for a day or two for me, please call me on 07528 340179. I am waiting for RSPCA to get back to me but they don't always get messages straight away so I just need to know that the pony can go somewhere safe until they collect her.


----------



## julie111 (12 May 2014)

My thoughts are with you this morning, If I was nearer I would gladly help (((hugs)))


----------



## nikicb (12 May 2014)

I really don't know what to say.  It must be such an awful thing to not only be dealing with losing Fly, but the thought that it is due to someone's actions is just beyond comprehension.  Thinking of you all this morning.  xx


----------



## Dollysox (12 May 2014)

I have no words that can help but I am thinking of you this morning and hope it is as stress-free as you can make it under the circumstances.  I am so very, very sorry that this has happened to you.  xxx


----------



## dianchi (12 May 2014)

Oh GG I am so sorry, what a truly horrid situation to be in.

You have done all you can for fly and I hope that you can tackle this final challenge as best you can.

All the vibes in the world.

XxX


----------



## buddylove (12 May 2014)

I wish I was closer I would come and pick the little'un up and look after her x


----------



## Spilletta (12 May 2014)

I'm just so sorry and am thinking of you.


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2014)

Vet will be here between 2 - 3 and is arranging everything for me so I don't have that added stress. Pony is sorted. I am going to be calling the police this afternoon when all is done. 

Thank you all so so much. 


xxx


----------



## lurcherlu (12 May 2014)

I don't post very often but can't stop thinking about you, here if you need to chat, vent or a shoulder xxxxx


----------



## Lulwind (12 May 2014)

Thinking of you (((()))) x


----------



## meesha (12 May 2014)

Oh GG how cruel life can be - I too cant stop thinking of you.  Really glad you have pony sorted, look after yourself x


----------



## Queenbee (12 May 2014)

GG, I am so incredibly sorry for you, Fly and her owner xxx. My thought are with you x


----------



## Adopter (12 May 2014)

Hugs and thoughts with you at such a distressing and difficult time.


----------



## Wagtail (12 May 2014)

Only just seen this thread. GG I am so, so sorry. It is just awful. Hope this afternoon goes as well as it possibly can.


----------



## Bertolie (12 May 2014)

So very sorry GG, I hope everything goes as well as it can this afternoon.

Sweet dreams Fly x


----------



## Fun Times (12 May 2014)

Oh GG this is so tragic. Have been thinking about you a lot over the last 24 hours or so. For what its worth, you have come across on here as being very well measured, calm, caring and as if you are dealing with what must be a horrendous situation as best as anyone possibly could. God bless Fly. xxx


----------



## catembi (12 May 2014)

So sorry to hear this.  Hope it all goes as well as it can.  Things like this are so horrid.

((((hugs))))

T x


----------



## GBL (12 May 2014)

Awful. My thoughts are with you and Fly x


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2014)

Well, I'm on my own. Not quite sure how I'll manage to bring Fly and pony across the field to yard by myself but at least the cows have moved, so I can block the gate with the land rover and keep us all safe from them. I can walk them around to the yard I guess and tie pony up so that I can hold Fly to sleep and then sort pony out.

Is this actually happening? I just can't believe it is.


----------



## Spring Feather (12 May 2014)

I was so hoping this update would be positive, but sadly not.  I'm really sorry this has happened.


----------



## Dollysox (12 May 2014)

Oh I wish I was nearer to be able to come and help you. You shouldn't have to be dealing with this on your own.


----------



## Zero00000 (12 May 2014)

So sorry you are going through this, and on your own, another who would be with you in a heartbeat had I have been closer.

Wishing Fly a peaceful sleep, and sending massive hugs to you.


----------



## Diddleydoo (12 May 2014)

I am so very sorry, these words seem so inadequate at a time like this.

You are in my thoughts


----------



## jenn44uk (12 May 2014)

So very sorry. Will be thinking of you and Fly. I hope everything goes as smoothly and as peacefully as possible. Hugs to you. xxx


----------



## EllenJay (12 May 2014)

Just caught up with this.  I am so sorry. Hugs to you xx


----------



## apachediamond (12 May 2014)

So sorry GG, thinking of you x


----------



## Fools Motto (12 May 2014)

Thinking of you at this awful time. Many hugs.


----------



## Iownayetti (12 May 2014)

Just spoken to GG...

Fly has been PTS, it was very peaceful

R.I.P sweet horse and ((((hugs)))))to you brave lady xxxxxx


----------



## Merrymoles (12 May 2014)

Very sorry GG, what an awful way to lose Fly. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## KVH (12 May 2014)

So, so sorry for your loss, and all you've been through these past few days.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Horsemadsmother (12 May 2014)

I just want to say how utterly and totally sorry i am, RIP Fly, may you forever roam the meadows of freedom <3 xx


----------



## angelish (12 May 2014)

so sorry  what a horrible situation 
R.I.P fly


----------



## Fides (12 May 2014)

Awww GG I am so sorry  rip little fly


----------



## sarahann1 (12 May 2014)

Very sorry, what a completely rubbish situation. RIP Fly, sending you lots of hugs GG.


----------



## EventingMum (12 May 2014)

Huge hugs to you GG, you are a very brave lady and Fly was lucky to have you xx


----------



## Gingerwitch (12 May 2014)

So sorry to hear this

GW
x


----------



## Bigbenji (12 May 2014)

What a nightmare you've had  
I hope you find out who was tampering with the fencing but allow yourself time to grieve. 

RIP fly


----------



## Diddleydoo (12 May 2014)

RIP Fly.  Hang in there GG, you are one very brave lady and you will get through this.


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2014)

Thank you everyone. It was very peaceful and she took her last gentle breaths with her head in my arms. You have all been an amazing source of strength and comfort. Dan came from work to be with me. It's hit him hard too. Not sure what else to say


----------



## Kat_Bath (12 May 2014)

Here if you need me (((hugs)))


----------



## its_noodles (12 May 2014)

special hugs
xxx


----------



## Dollysox (12 May 2014)

_GG_ - you are one of the posters who regularly offers help, advice and support to others, so it's your turn to get it now.  I've been thinking about you all afternoon, and I'm so glad that Dan was able to be with you and that it was peaceful.  Take your time - it will hit you most when you are not expecting it.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## 3OldPonies (12 May 2014)

GG you have been so brave through all of this, I'm almost in tears for you finding yourself and poor Fly in such an awful situation. 

All concerned have my sympathy, so big hugs to everyone.


----------



## texas (12 May 2014)

I'm glad Dan was there for you and that she went peacefully. Sending more hugs your way.


----------



## mightymammoth (12 May 2014)

Awful, I was just looking at your other thread and it had photos of her and her companion.  Life can be so very cruel and changes everything in a heartbeat she was beautiful.


----------



## Adopter (12 May 2014)

Hugs GG, take time for yourself to recover from the shock and grief, so much has happened to you in such a short time.

Rest peacefully Fly.


----------



## FrostyFeet (12 May 2014)

Glad you weren't alone; your heart must be breaking. Sending hugs x


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (12 May 2014)

GG you've been so strong through this, even if it doesn't feel like it at the moment! You've done exactly the right thing for Fly...R.I.P. lovely girl.....and her companion, I do know how hard it is and I've nothing but admiration for the way you've coped. Big gentle hugs from me. xx


----------



## LadyGascoyne (12 May 2014)

GG, my sincerest condolences. My thoughts and prayers with you and Dan. May I just say that you seem like such a wonderful couple and I hope you are able to find support and comfort in each other.

RIP Fly.


----------



## Honey08 (12 May 2014)

Oh GG, so very sorry.  I've just caught up on all this,been at Badders then straight off on a flight.  Had really hoped for good news.  My heart goes out to you.  It was all going so wonderfully, what with the move etc.  I'm just so gutted that this has happened to you, you're so king hearted.

Huge hugs to you and I hope that you can get to the bottom of what happened.  I hope that there can be some miraculous reason for what happened that is an accident and not foul play..


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2014)

Undeniably foul play. Police coming tomorrow 
Thank you everyone.


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 May 2014)

So very sorry. RIP Fly.


----------



## Sleipnir (12 May 2014)

How tragic. Why do these things happen!  RIP Fly, may your heavenly pastures be endlessly green and bright.


----------



## meesha (12 May 2014)

RIP Fly, GG take care of yourself, you have been so strong throughout, take comfort from the fact she went peacefully.   Thoughts with you and Dan.  Hope the Police can help  xxx


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 May 2014)

I don't know what to say, to think about that someone tampering with your fences, has led to that you have had to euthanise your beloved Fly. It is just so wrong, and so unfair.

I wish I could do more, than express my condolences to you, Dan and Fly's owner. 

Take care of yourself.

R.I.P. Fly.


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (12 May 2014)

There are really no words sufficient.  What a truly awful situation.

RIP Fly


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 May 2014)

Dear God, how could anyone do this?  I'm absolutely appalled and heartbroken for you.  Please look after yourself and pursue this when you have the strength.


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2014)

Thank you ladies...Police are being informed in the morning and we'll take it from there


----------



## Renvers (12 May 2014)

GG so sorry to hear this, huge hugs XX

I really hope those responsible are brought to justice


----------



## el_Snowflakes (13 May 2014)

LadyGascoyne said:



			GG, I am so very very sorry for you and Fly. You have my deepest sympathy and thoughts today.

I'm sure you aren't thinking of anything but your girl right now but I would be putting up a notice on the gate in HUGE red writing with a picture of her face, saying do NOT touch anything to do with these horses, this horse has died as a result of someone removing fencing.

And then I'd contact the local newspaper and have them publish Fly's story.

Whether well-meaning or not, people messing with other people's horses has actually got to stop. Whether it's a carrot, a fence or a grazing muzzle- it's NOT on!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this^^ 

So sorry about Fly. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## applecart14 (13 May 2014)

So sorry for your tragic loss GG x


----------



## cloppy (13 May 2014)

Your always here to offer a hug to others , so heres one for you when you need it most.
RIP Fly sleep tight girly xx


----------

